# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам > Божественная мастерская >  Плетение украшений Божествам

## Коршунова Юлия

Харе Кришна,дорогие преданные!У меня есть не большой опыт плетения из бисера украшений и создания гирлянд из атласных лент,для домашних Божеств.У меня самой нет Божеств,но мне милостиво позволяют преданные,послужить их Божествам.Я делаю украшения бесплатно и высылаю по почте.Окажите,пожалуйста,милость,позвольте послужить Вашим Божествам!
С уважением,Юлия.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а фотографии Ваших работ имеются?  :smilies:

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

У меня к сожалению фотоаппарата нет.А через веб камеру ужасные фото получаются.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

а можно попросить тех преданных, у которых уже есть ваши украшения, выложить фото на форуме или выслать вам, а вы уже потом опубликуете?

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

Намастэ,Narayani d.d.!Не знаю,как на форуме выкладывать фото (я здесь новичок).Написала Вам в личку.

----------


## oksana

Пожалуйста рукодельницы..давайте продолжим эту тему... может кто-то хочет поделиться опытом и фото...пожалуйста!!!

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

Здравствуйте,Оксана!Если Вы захотите,я могу прислать Вам фото,которые мне прислали преданные,с моими украшениями на Божествах.На этом форуме никто не откликнулся на мое предложение.

----------


## oksana

Харе Кришна Юлечка! спасибо большое. конечно очень интересно... может давайте здесь на сайте.. есть люди которые не зарегестрированы но просматривают сайт и заинтересованы....или как вам удобнее..но очень интересно посмотреть и научиться.

----------


## Коршунова Юлия



----------


## Коршунова Юлия

К сожалению,не могу более четко показать,т.к.у меня нет фотоаппарата,чтобы свои работы запечетлевать,и это те фото,которые преданные присылали,когда Божества одевали мои украшения.Я сама учусь делать украшения,Божества очень милостивые,что терпят мои не совершенные попытки Им служить.Плету я обычно бусы из бисера в разных техниках,их легче всего без примерок делать.

----------


## oksana

очень красиво..я захотела тоже такие сделать... не подскажите  где инфу взять вот такого жгута

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

К сожалению,не отобразилась фото,какое украшение Вы хотели бы сплести.Схему чего Вам выслать?

----------


## oksana

если можно то как на Божестве в розовой одежде с ваших фото.... и если можно подробную.... а то я в этом совсем новичок

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

Доброе время суток,Оксана! Это не жгут,это петельная техника плетения, выложу ссылку по которой я делала, если не понятно будет, постараюсь объяснить http://www.irinahollay.ru/tehnika/102-petelnoe-pletenie

----------


## Тхакурова Лалита Игоревна

вы очень красиво делаете украшения =) Кришна вас заберет в духовный мир, что бы вы продолжали таким образом служить ему =)

----------


## oksana

[QUOTE=Коршунова Юлия;56107]Доброе время суток,Оксана! Это не жгут,это петельная техника плетения, выложу ссылку по которой я делала, если не понятно будет, постараюсь объяснить http://www.irinahollay.ru/tehnika/102-petelnoe-pletenie[/QUOTE

спасибо бьольшое Юлечка.... попробую разобраться

----------


## Коршунова Юлия

Доброе время суток,Оксана и Лалита!Сердечное,Вам,спасибо за поддержку и отклик!Оксана,я рада послужить!Лалита,спасибо за благословение,Кришна исполняет благословения преданных!
С уважением,Юлия.

----------


## Мария Андреевна Муарамова

> Доброе время суток,Оксана и Лалита!Сердечное,Вам,спасибо за поддержку и отклик!Оксана,я рада послужить!Лалита,спасибо за благословение,Кришна исполняет благословения преданных!
> С уважением,Юлия.


Юля,вы еще тут бываете?можете подсказать КАК делать такую красоту для Господа? схемы..

----------


## Анна_Лакомая

Харе Кришна! Хотелось бы поделиться мастер-классом по изготовлению неувядающих гирлянд для божеств.

        
Получается очень похоже на настоящие. Кроме того, очень практичные - можно мочить, стирать руками, сминать... они не испортятся.

----------

